# Excessive Sniffing?



## NovaLuna (Jan 11, 2018)

Our 6 month old cockapoo has started a strange habit in the past two days of excessive sniffing in certain spots, she runs in wide circles around the spots with her nose to the ground and then she starts panting. 

She hasn't shown any other signs of anxiety or anything like that, she will do it for five minutes or so and then become distracted by a toy or our other dog and then she goes back to playing normally. It has only started in the past couple of days so not sure if there's something somewhere that we can't see. It seems to be around her crate that she is sniffing. 

Has anyone else has anything similar with their pups?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Could she be coming into season and it be smells connected to that?

Otherwise I would probably lift the crate and wash the floor and area around it with a biological washing powder solution to make sure any scents removed. My pair are excellent at detecting a crumb which has got trapped under a crate - they may not be able to get it but know it is there so will pester until I lift things to let them get it


----------



## NovaLuna (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks 2ndHandGal, that was one of my first thoughts but wasn't sure whether it might be too early! She's the first dog we've had that will have a season as our other dog is a rescue and was already spayed when we adopted her, so we weren't quite sure if it may be a sign. 

She also seems to be having a case of the zoomies today, normally she's settled down for a mid day nap by now but she seems full of energy today.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Zelda started her first season at around 6 months so it's definitely possible!


----------

